# Style is null or not an object



## Sprint (28. April 2009)

Hallo,

da ich in dem gerade aktuellen Projekt ein paar position:fixed habe, muß für den versch... IE natürlich eine Hilfe rein. Und genau die meckert er jetzt an. Ich bekomme ständig die Meldung  "Style is null or not an object" auf Zeile 3, Char 13516. 
Das hier ist der Seitenkopf:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<title>Hiruvilla</title>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=utf-8" />
<link rel="stylesheet" href="../scripte/css.css" type="text/css" title="Standard" media="screen, projection">
<link rel="alternate stylesheet" href="../scripte/big.css" type="text/css" title="Alternatives Layout" media="screen, projection">
<script type="text/javascript" src="../scripte/switch.js"></script>
<!--[if lt IE 8]>
<script src="http://ie7-js.googlecode.com/svn/version/2.0(beta3)/IE8.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="../scripte/css-ie.css" type="text/css" title="Standard" media="screen, projection">
<link rel="alternate stylesheet" href="../scripte/big-ie.css" type="text/css" title="Alternatives Layout" media="screen, projection">
<![endif]-->
</head>
```
Ich habe schon so ziemlich alle anderen Zeilen rausgenommen oder geändert, es bleibt immer das gleiche. Nur wenn ich den js Aufruf aus dem Kommentarbereich rausnehme, ist der Fehler weg. Das große Problem an der Sache ist, daß er sich auch weigert, Links auszuführen. Bei allen anderen Browsern funktioniert es natürlich.

Sieht da irgendjemand das Problem?


----------



## Maik (28. April 2009)

Hi,

und was sagt "er" hierzu?

```
<!--[if lt IE 8]>
<script src="http://ie7-js.googlecode.com/svn/version/2.0(beta3)/IE8.js" type="text/javascript"></script><![endif]-->
<!--[if lt IE 8]>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="../scripte/css-ie.css" type="text/css" title="Standard" media="screen, projection">
<link rel="alternate stylesheet" href="../scripte/big-ie.css" type="text/css" title="Alternatives Layout" media="screen, projection">
<![endif]-->
```

Ist in Anlehung an das Original http://ie7-js.googlecode.com/svn/test/fixed.html, in dem kein JS-Fehler ausgeworfen wird.

mfg Maik


----------



## Sprint (28. April 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> und was sagt "er" hierzu?
> 
> ...



Er, "das Ding", sagt immer noch das selbe. Ich hatte ja auch schon mal die beiden CSS Aufrufe rausgenommen und hatte auch nix geholfen. Aus diesem Demo hatte ich auch schon mal einen Großteil des Kopfes übernommen, ohne daß sich was getan hätte.


----------



## Sprint (28. April 2009)

Update

So, mit viel Rumprobieren bin ich jetzt auf das Problem gestoßen, hab aber erst recht keine Lösung dafür.
In den CSS Dateien sind ein paar @font-face Aufrufe drin, da die Seite eine andere Schrftart bekommen soll (zumindest auf richtigen Browsern) Aus den IE CSS Dateien kann ich die ja rausnehmen, aber aus den allgemein gültigen nicht. und daran stört sich der fixed-Workaround, da ich die Schriften auch schon auf einer anderen Seite verwende und die wird problemlos geladen.
Es kann aber doch wohl nicht sein, daß ich wegen diesem "Ding" auf die Schriften verzichten soll. Lieber soll der IE ohne fixed leben.


----------

